

Vidyard [YC-S11] Raises $18MM Series B for Enterprise Video - michaelrlitt
http://www.vidyard.com/blog/vidyard-raises-18m-video-marketing-innovation/?utm_source=hackernews

======
starkmike
Great News! This is exciting for Canadian Startups for sure!

